# 4 year old dressed like Dolly Parton- boobs and all



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2032641/Toddlers-Tiaras-Fake-breasts-Maddy-Jackson-4-takes-TLC-new-low.html

Maybe this is a TV forum topic, but since I havent seen the tv show, I put it here.

From Toddlers with Tiaras, a 4 year old is dressed up like Dolly Parton. Her mother put fake boobs and a fake butt on her. Gross. Its just gross.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't get this whole baby pagent thing.







I find it sad and repulsive.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

But KatWrangler, it gets them their college money.....


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I find child pageants pretty repugnant, but the fake breasts and butts are just...I don't even have words. I haven't seen the show, so maybe I shouldn't speak, but I've seen promos for it and it disgusts me.

As if girls and women do not have enough pressure to look a certain way, now you have *mothers* pushing their young daughters into pageantry which, I'm sorry, is nothing more than a beauty contest.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

While the little kid beauty pageants in general kind of creep me out, if I saw a little girl dressed like this for, say, Halloween or something, I'd probably just think it was cute/hilarious. In fact, i think it makes the pageant less creepy, because it's being treated (by this one mom) more like a costume contest than a beauty contest.


----------



## feministwarrior (Sep 4, 2011)

Amen, it is just gross. It's absolutely disgusting, and sad. Beauty pageants for toddlers spread all the wrong messages. Parents put false eyelashes on their 3 year olds and wax their eyebrows! The "prettiest" girl wins. Not to mention how the judges criticize the poor kids, picking apart "flaws", they are overtly insulting and not the least bit sensitive--- they're just children, they don't need to hear that, I consider it subjecting your child to verbal abuse. Talk about spreading negative body images.

Not to mention, the revealing and overtly sexual outfits these pageant parents willfully dress their kids in. (i.e. the Madonna thing.) Sooo degrading. We should be protecting our children's innocence, not destroying it at earlier and earlier ages. It's truly a crime, and I can only imagine how mentally and emotionally damaging it is to these girls.

Now, when they are much older (adults) and are aware of their choices, opinions, and wants, and they want to dress provocatively or be in pageants, THEN I don't see anything wrong with it. When they're adults and it's their own mind they're making, if that's how they wish to express themselves, I really don't see anything wrong with that. (Many would argue with me, saying provocative dress is always degrading women, but if a grown women willfully desires to express herself that way, more power to her.)

But... *I do not see any positivity in childhood beauty pageants*. All it does is spread all the wrong messages. Appallingly early in these girls lives, these pageants are telling them: outer appearance is the only important deciding factor, sex is the only thing that sells, imperfections are never good enough, inner beauty doesn't matter. Oh, and then there have GOT to be tons of shady creeper pervert pedophiles in the industry (a top of all the pedophiles watching the shows) who are not only just out to make a buck off these girls, but also to prey on them, as I can't understand how anyone with an ounce of humanity/education would want to promote two year olds being forced to grind around in bikinis, heels, and fake boobs. It scares me to death, on top of making me want to puke.

I could probably go on and on, but here's one last beef with beauty pageants: competition between girls over appearances like that promotes "girl hate", too. You know, all that lethal jealousy and catty viciousness that some women use to harm each other. Women need to stick up for each other, not tear each other down.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feministwarrior*
> 
> Amen, it is just gross. It's absolutely disgusting, and sad. Beauty pageants for toddlers spread all the wrong messages. Parents put false eyelashes on their 3 year olds and wax their eyebrows! The "prettiest" girl wins. Not to mention how the judges criticize the poor kids, picking apart "flaws", they are overtly insulting and not the least bit sensitive--- they're just children, they don't need to hear that, I consider it subjecting your child to verbal abuse. Talk about spreading negative body images.
> 
> ...


Feminist Warrior, well said. I completely agree. What you said about 'pedophiles watching' reminded me of that scene in Little Miss Sunshine where the father is sitting in the audience and asks this guy something like, "Which kid is yours?" and the guy laughs and says something like "This your first time?" and I've always wondered if he was supposed to represent a pedophile, there to check out the girls in the pageant.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Gross. I don't get it. Sick to me.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Maddy's grandma, Barbara also defends the beauty pageant world, which is primarily concerned with contestants' external appearance, explaining that the *cash prizes can be put towards expensive schooling fees and dozens of toys for the children.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2032641/Toddlers-Tiaras-Fake-breasts-Maddy-Jackson-4-takes-TLC-new-low.html#ixzz1XTYw4BgN


Give me a break. I've watched those, and the "winners" always spend many, many times more on clothing, coaching, entrance fees and travel than you could possibly spend on an excellent school. They've had people on there spending $150-200+K YEARLY on this stuff. And they win a trophy.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> But KatWrangler, it gets them their college money.....


No, most of the money gets spent on more pageants. The entrance fees and the clothes can cost several hundred a pop. Not to mention the travel and hotel fees some families put out.


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

While money can be made, children will be exploited. We dress it up in costumes and trophys in the U.S. to make it okay but its not.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Even a child who wins every pageant will not make back what her mother has invested in entrance fees, dresses, tanning, flipper, makeup and hair supplies, makeup and hair person, custom outfit, "talent" outfit, music, waxing, coaching, nails, travel, professional photos and photoshopping - why yes I DO have family involved in pageants, how did you guess?

Some people will tan at home, rent a dress or buy one second hand (but they don't like to do that because the other obsessive pageant moms and the judges - which, gross, btw. What grown man judges pageants every weekend? - recognize the dresses), skip the photogenic category, and mom or a family friend will do the kid's hair and makeup but the pageant system likes to reward people who totally buy into the system so those girls don't tend to win.

I think it's gross. Just really, really gross. And I can't stop watching this show.

Every time they send little Payzlee' across the stage in her Julia Roberts/Pretty Woman: Hooker Addition outfit I just can not look away. I wonder what all this is going to mean to Paiesleigh when she's old enough to understand.

Every time some mom coaches a two year old to smack her butt on stage to be judged by grown men, I wonder what the hell is going on in that woman's mind.

Every time some mom storms the judges table because her child - the one who cried through every moment on the stage and smacked Mom in the face in full view of an audience and television crew - didn't win, I have to ask myself, "Win what, exactly?"

Every time I see a four year old half asleep, dressed like she's accepting a Country Music Award in 1973, and guzzling a bottle of "special juice" (apple juice, red bull, and coke, y'all!), I wonder if she has that flipper because her real teeth have rotted right out of her head.

I just do not get this at all. It does not look fun. It is expensive. The kids all seem to be crying most of the time and judging from the few pageants I've been to, that's pretty accurate. The only people in the "audience" are there with their own children or grandchildren. I can't think of any life skills they're picking up - it's pretty rare that life calls for pretty feet or circle face. And then the obvious thing what IS it teaching a child?

And I also watch Dance Moms.

TV is making me a horrible person!


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I watched that show once,and was truly disgusted.Those poor babies.The one I saw the big prize was a princess bed.The little girl was so upset that she didn't win.Her mom was upset that she was upset.I couldn't help but think,uh,you did this to herYou made her upset!!For all the $ they spent on the clothes,travel,etc,they could have bought her the bed of her dreams,plus put some away for college or whatever.I remember my mom when dd was a baby,telling me to put her in pageants.Uh,NO.My cousin put her dd in them,and all they think about is appearance.Expensive clothes,won't be seen with certain people or in certain places,etc.I love them dearly,but that's not how I want my dd to see the world.Thankfully,at 13,she doesn't.


----------

